# Making Snow?



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

How do you guys make snow for an HO alpine village?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I use the snow that is used for Christmas villages.

Bob


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sifted baking soda...










...then I vacuum it up when I'm finished.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure, but that little bit of snow doesn't merit breaking out the massive snowblower!


----------

